# HELP - Problems with Outlook XP



## ep139640 (Jan 28, 2005)

I´m having a couple of problems with Outlook XP.

First of all, when I open Outlook XP, a message pops up, saying 

_"an extension failed to initialize. Cant open file:extend.dat. the file may not exist, you may not have permission to open it,or it may be open in another program. Right click the folder that contains the file, the click proprties to check permissions for the folder. You dont have appropriate permission to perform this operation"_

Then, when it opens, and I click on Send/Receive, I get this message:

_"You don´t have appropriate permession to perform this operation"._

Finally, when I close Outlook XP, it closes but I get another message saying:
_
"Word cannot save changes to the global template because it was opened with read-only access. Do you want to save the changes in a template with a different name?"_

The last message comes up after closing Outlook XP, without having used Word. It also comes up, though, after using and closing down Word. In neiter case have I tried or wanted to make any changes in a global Word template.

Can anybody please help me? :4-dontkno 


THanks!


----------



## ep139640 (Jan 28, 2005)

*1 problem solved, 2 to go*

Just to follow up to the above: The first problem has been solved (out of itself, it seems), but the second ("No permission to send/receive") and third ("Global Word Template") are still there.

Anybody there that can help?


----------



## CTSNKY (Aug 7, 2004)

Found this on another forum:


> Did you try deleting all the normal.dot files? IF there is more than one, it screws things up because one or more is corrupted. You don't need to manually create one, just close Word and when you open it again it automatically creates a new normal.dot file.
> 
> Do a search for normal.dot. If you have more than one, that is probably the root of the problem. Close Word and delete them all.


----------



## ep139640 (Jan 28, 2005)

Thanks! I did what you suggested and I think the global template problem has been solved. I still get the same error message when I click on the send/receive button, though (my new messages get downloaded when I open my outlook, so I do get my e-mail, but when I hit the send/receive buttun, I still get the message that I do not have permission to perform this operation.


----------

